# Any electricians



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Want to add a security light to my driveway, will be taking power from a security light in the back garden but cant find any cable, needs to be 6mm for the light, iv found a weatherproof junction box but cant find any cable that i can use outdoors that i can just pin to the wall, the cable will be up out of reach unless on a ladder, can anyone help ? Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

6mm cable is way overkill for a light/lamp Lsmcdti... unless you're summoning Batman! (6mm will carry a minimum of 40 amps.)
Work out what current you need for you lamp and then I'm sure your options will open up for a thinner cable. For outside use (out of reach on a wall), have a look for pond cable, that's UV safe.


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> 6mm cable is way overkill for a light/lamp Lsmcdti... unless you're summoning Batman! (6mm will carry a minimum of 40 amps.)
> Work out what current you need for you lamp and then I'm sure your options will open up for a thinner cable. For outside use (out of reach on a wall), have a look for pond cable, that's UV safe.


Looking online at the instructions it say 6mm ?

http://www.free-instruction-manuals.com/pdf/pa_2092012.pdf


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah had a look at pond flex, would this do the job? Thanks

https://www.armouredcable.net/6mm-3...MIuPDzh_SO6gIViYSyCh1YlQTvEAQYASABEgIJQPD_BwE


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

When sparkies talk about cables, the important diameter to them is the copper cable (as the current dictates the size required).

The 6mm on your instructions is the diameter of the full cable (i.e. the copper cores plus all of the insulation). The 6mm is specified I suspect due to ensuring a tight fit through the grommet on the light (to prevent water ingress).

A 20 watt LED lamp will draw very little current and so effectively you could use a pretty thin cable without it overheating


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Lsmcdti said:


> Yeah had a look at pond flex, would this do the job? Thanks
> 
> https://www.armouredcable.net/6mm-3...MIuPDzh_SO6gIViYSyCh1YlQTvEAQYASABEgIJQPD_BwE


Armoured cable is overkill unless going underground


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow, that's pretty crazy. I've never seen instructions 'so' aimed at the consumer like this. Electrical cables are sold/specified by the cross sectional area of the conductor.... 'one' conductor (that's the copper part of one cable), not the outside diameter of the outer insulation. Your lamp is 20W... you could run that off a cable as thin as a fly's leg. 
Just use some 1mm pond flex. 👌🏻


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> When sparkies talk about cables, the important diameter to them is the copper cable (as the current dictates the size required).
> 
> The 6mm on your instructions is the diameter of the full cable (i.e. the copper cores plus all of the insulation). The 6mm is specified I suspect due to ensuring a tight fit through the grommet on the light (to prevent water ingress).
> 
> A 20 watt LED lamp will draw very little current and so effectively you could use a pretty thin cable without it overheating


I was thinking this, did a bit of electrics a few years ago and it was starting to click, you'v just confirmed it lol thanks, how would i search for the cable with the 6mm outer diameter? Thanks


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

We use 3x.75mm cable which is fine for up to 5a and we have a silicone version which is UV friendly. We also have a braided version in 2x.75 in black and brown which is also UV friendly if you wanted something a bit more decorative


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Wow, that's pretty crazy. I've never seen instructions 'so' aimed at the consumer like this. Electrical cables are sold/specified by the cross sectional area of the conductor.... 'one' conductor (that's the copper part of one cable), not the outside diameter of the outer insulation. Your lamp is 20W... you could run that off a cable as thin as a fly's leg.
> Just use some 1mm pond flex. 👌🏻


Can find 1.5mm but the external diameter is 9.8mm


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Although it say at least 6mm so 9.8mm should be ok, thanks everyone


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Lsmcdti said:


> Although it say at least 6mm so 9.8mm should be ok, thanks everyone


Lighting circuits generally use 1.5mm cable, sockets 2.5mm. Obviously using bigger cable won't do any harm, just no need.

I'd use 1.5mm, run it through plastic conduit to match the wall and silicone seal where it enters the fitting.

Or 1.5 to a junction box beside the light, then round cable into the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

